# Crikey, I think I really want a Seat Bocanegra



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Just to recap, used to have a purple Mk1, then moved to a Jag x-type 2.5 v6 awd now overdue a change. (I can't believe the Jag is only worth £3.5k albeit with just over 100k miles and full dealer history  - loads of car for notalot money)

Using the following criteria - I've decided when it comes out at the end of Sept I'm gonna try the new Seat Ibiza Bocanegra (Cupra with black painted bits) with 7sp DSG and 180bhp.










Anyway I do 30,000 miles a year on M25 & M40 and spend a heck of a lot of time in traffic. So I want auto / DSG.

I don't want a big 4 door. Occasional DIY purchases and me are the things that will go in the car. My kids both drive and my son's clio is great fun when I go in it - I love its immediacy and chuckability.

Car must be "a bit different" and fast-ish. Economy a big issue. Running costs generally should be sensible. (Jag services three times a year at £450 each has been painful).

I deserve a treat, and would like to buy new. Budget all in £16k/£17k or thereabouts. Personal purchase using company car allowance which prohibits 2 seaters.

With my criteria there aren't too many choices out there. Just the Seat as far as I can see.

Have I missed anything?

Andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only thing I'd say you've missed is that most reviews don't reckon the Bocanegra is worth the extra over and above the CupRa.

It's purely styling, and while you can argue the historical significance of the 'black nosed' cars, I'm not sure that, as a company car at least, it's worth the extra tax.

But then it's not my decision to make.


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

the car does look the part.. but 17k for a Seat Ibiza with a Goaty is a joke, this will be one of the quickest depreciating cars ever


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I like Seat's - but that looks like a Chav'd up Corsa.

Same rear lines.

Nah


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I really like that BUT I would go for a 1 year old MK5 Golf GTi DSG, 3 door in red with cloth seats


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah I guess depreciation will be substantial, I hadn't really factored that in.

As for styling, well yeah one man's meat is another man's poison etc - the point is i like it (in pictures at any rate).

It does go to show though, not a lot of (new) alternatives are there. Although, clearly I'm now going to have to have a look through the nearly new GTIs :roll:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Look slike half the front end's missing.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I wouldn't touch a SEAT with a barge pole.

Had a 2007 Leon Cupra and it was an awful car. People say it is VW and Audi build quality but in all honesty it was absolutely shocking.

Give me a Ford or Vauxhall or Citroen even over a SEAT any day. I have also driven several other SEATs Mk 4 Ibizias, various Mk 2 Leons and an Altea and all rattle to death.

They depreciate like a ton of bricks as well. I lost about 33% in 15 months.


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

phil3012 said:


> I wouldn't touch a SEAT with a barge pole.
> 
> Had a 2007 Leon Cupra and it was an awful car. People say it is VW and Audi build quality but in all honesty it was absolutely shocking.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for that ive had an 03 and 05 Cupra R.. i had the 03 plate for 2 months and thought it was a one off rattly car.. i bought the 05 hoping for more but it was the same sold it after 1 week ownership...


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

I had (until some drunken ****..errrr idiot, wrote it off in a car park) 05 1.4 Seat Ibiza Sport. It was fast for a 1.4, and in everyway I thought it was perfect. The only way you could tell it was 6 months old was one tiny chip on the bonnet, other than that i kept it immaculate, I loved it that much. Fantastic car, and both my brother and I prefered it over his 56 1.8T Polo Gti. It handeled better, and felt more refined than the polo, and we bother prefered the interior.

My mum has a 07 Seat Leon Diesel FR, and while I dont like the Leon anyway, its still a good car, albeit with the worst turbo lag known to man.

I test drove the new Ibiza Sport as the insurance were going to replace it like for like. TERRIBLE CAR!!! Slow, heavy, big. It felt the same size as a golf. And the peddles were stupidly light, and the steering wheel had 0 feel and no weight too. So depressed! Then I found out that left foot braking and heel & toeing were out of the question as apparently the whole new range is fitted with an electronic device that cuts the engine out when both peddles are used. I know you wouldnt have this problem with a flappy paddle box, but I hear that it cuts the fun out of a small (ish) hatch back anyway (reviews, not my opinion)

Disappointed, thought the car would have gone forward, not back. I had more fun driving my first car, 1.2 Citroen C2 than that. Really upset me. Still, my TT more than made up for the disappointment :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Well some very interesting quality based observations there. I must say I kind of expect lightweight plastics and so on but hadn't really thought it through. Sounds like I'm in for a bit of a disappointment. I'm still definitely going to see it and give it a try, but I must say I'll be going to my dealer without quite so much boyish enthusiasm now!

I'll let you knnow how I get on.


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh I hope I havent ruined the mood, id definitely still love a try. Dont forget, I only tried the SC, im sure its a whole world apart from the Bocanegra.

Can you get it in that awesome Candy Apple red colour? I'd definitely pay extra for that!!


----------

